# finding the fish



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

hey im a newbie to bow fishing and i have a question. we hunt a local resivoure that has flooded out with the recent rain so we drove along the roads not covered in water and couldnt seem to find fish anywhere a few splashes but nothing to get excited about. i guess my question is what do you look for when picking a spot to hunt them in. also the wernt shallow enough to see tails Thanks for the help Dan


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Polarized sun glasses help a ton. And look to where the water is getting bottle necked. They'll tend to converge at culverts and such. And check the flooded roads. Walk them if it's safe.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Check anywhere that there is grass sticking out of the water or logs laying in the water. Carp will hold in cover and often times the thicker the better. I know later on in the year when the weeds grow up we find them in the thickest sh%$ with them floating about an inch below the surface. Makes for really easy and close shots.


----------



## outdoor2011 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just used polarized sunglasses for the first time yesterday and it was amazing. They hide in clumps of cattails and grass anywhere I go.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you're not wearing polarized sunglasses then you're bowfishing blind 8)


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

what he said :withstupid:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ive shot fish out of the nastiest thickest cattail and swamp muck infested bays. they love to get into that stuff. if your not able to use a boat, like said earlier, look for culverts, roadsides, or narrow channels that concentrate the fish and give you an elevated shooting spot. carp have great eyesight, so if you can see them, they can see you too.


----------

